# 64 GTO tail panel



## Tripower64 (Jun 28, 2019)

What is the correct color to use in the grooves on the chrome tail panel? I’ve seen black and also red. Also, would the color be related to the exterior paint color?


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mine is black and all the ones I have seen are black.


----------



## Tripower64 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

